# ECDIS assisted grounding of MT OVIT in the Dover Strait last September?



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

The MAIB published their report today on the investigation of the grounding of MT OVIT on the Varne Bank in the Dover Strait on 18 September 2013. In his foreword the Chief Inspector of Marine Accidents states " This is the third grounding investigated by the MAIB where watchkeepers' failure to use an electronic chart display and information system properly has been identified as one of the causal factors".
All Masters and navigators should read the full report at ttp://www.maib.gov.uk/cms_resources/OvitReport.pdf and take account of the findings.
Interesting that both an internal audit and recent SIRE inspection failed to identify any problems?


----------

